# ***OFFICIAL*** Travis Browne vs. Antonio Silva Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Heavyweight bout: 265 pounds*
*Main event: Five round fight*


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Browne is a solid fighter with great physical prowess, he'll never hold a UFC belt but I think he'll stop Bigfoot.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

Antonio Silva TKO


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I hope the head wins this, just so i could see him getting his ass kicked in the octagon some more.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Browne by some sort of horrifying stoppage.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

taking a huge gamble that BigFoot will actually fight smart and take it to the ground where Browne will have nothing for him.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Cain made taking Bigfoot down and gnp look easy.

Won't be surprised if Browne gets Silva down 3 seconds into the first round and spends the remaining 4 minutes elbowing him in the face until judges decide he deserves to win /ref stoppage.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

Oooh that staredown got me excited for this fight now. 
Browne gunna violate him. 1st rd stoppage


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

AJClark said:


> Oooh that staredown got me excited for this fight now.
> Browne gunna violate him. 1st rd stoppage


It already happened? FX fights take place on Fridays and FUEL TV on Saturday, right?


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

I think Browne TKOs Bigfoot. Bigfoot is a decent fighter but nothing special, he uses his size as an advantage many times & from what I could tell from the prefight, Browne is actually bigger than Bigfoot & better at everything except bjj.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

God DAMN that dude has a big ass head... Always gets me  Hoping for a Bigfoot win here, but I see Browne taking it either standing or via GNP, he's only got to worry about Silva's BJJ


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

I think Browne takes this, Silva is so meh.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

This fight all comes down to whether or not Bigfoot can take Browne down early and avoid big standup punches. I have never been impressed with Browne's gas tank and believe if Bigfoot can get through the first he will have a decent chance.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

Any fight that offers the possibility of seeing blockhead laying on the mat out cold is a fight I want to see. Come on Browne! I always believed in you! (Not really)


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Come on you big ugly ****.

Edit:BigFoots wife isn't too bad looking.thats surprising.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Going with Browne, but kinda feel for Bigfoot. His whole dream was to get into the UFC and he got a bloody welcome party with Cain's fists. 

I think Browne's gonna use his quickness and run circles around Big Foot and that might be the end of his career in the big leagues...we'll see cuz the fight is about to begin!


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

I have a feeling Bigfoot is gonna pull off the upset.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

mmaswe82 said:


> I think Browne TKOs Bigfoot. Bigfoot is a decent fighter but nothing special, he uses his size as an advantage many times & from what I could tell from the prefight, Browne is actually bigger than Bigfoot & better at everything except bjj.


It's funny how Browne looks like BJ from this profile pic. Like BJ's big brother lol.

But have Browne winning by some brutal ko or TKO barrage in the 1st.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

No idea what Browne is even trying to do in there. 

So how many people are going to lose their minds over Browne using that kick?


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

OHKO said:


> I have a feeling Bigfoot is gonna pull off the upset.


Gee...should have placed some credits on him.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

He jacked his knee up about a min into the fight. It took the announcers a while to notice.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Yes! another undeserved hype train over.

Rory Mac's next.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I didn't expect that. Good for bigfoot.


----------



## BOMDC (Feb 13, 2011)

WTF.... man that sucked I wanted to see those two actually trade..


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

The Big Foot loses to two of the best HW's in the sport and everyone writes him off against Travis bloody Browne. That draw with Cheick Kongo will never leave my memory.

You're shit Browne.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Sucks about Browne's knee.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Now we get to see Mir vs Bigfoot or Mir vs Werdum. 

His knee was jacked up.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah that knee injury definitely messed up the fight. I was really hoping we would see more but he just couldn't move or get out of the way.


----------



## BOMDC (Feb 13, 2011)

GrappleRetarded said:


> The Big Foot loses to two of the best HW's in the sport and everyone writes him off against Travis bloody Browne. That draw with Cheick Kongo will never leave my memory.
> 
> You're shit Browne.




That fight really wasn't representative of anything though. Pretty much over when whatever he did to his left leg happened. I still think Bigfoot gets murked by anyone in the top 10.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice Jackson loses. 

He probably hurt his knee trying to do all that featherweight shit. Or it was Bigfoots first leg kick.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Went how I expected early. I thought Bigfoot would move forward slightly more, but Browne always gets pushed back and Silva is great against the cage. I expected Silva to get the takedown and then tire out Browne, doing so until the decision or TKO. With Browne's knee being wierd, Bigfoot followed up with that killer punch. Don't care if the knee was jacked, that was a KO punch and Silva was edging every striking exchange regardless.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

BOMDC said:


> That fight really wasn't representative of anything though. Pretty much over when whatever he did to his left leg happened.


The big freak was getting the better of Browne before that injury happened, and it was his own fault it happened any ways.

In a bit Browne.


----------



## Ddog0587 (Jul 2, 2011)

So you call a guy shit who blew his knee out.......wow. Browne is not Hype he just got hurt and couldn't do anything about it. Sucks and Bigfoot got the win but without the injury whole different fight.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

GrappleRetarded said:


> The big freak was getting the better of Browne before that injury happened, and it was his own fault it happened any ways.
> 
> In a bit Browne.


The injury happened before Bigfoot landed anything significant.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

It wouldn't have been a different fight. Big Foot was getting the better of Browne regardless, so get over it. How Browne was the favourite is beyond me. Big Foot beats Fedor and Arlovski while Browne beats Chad Griggs, and Browne is the favourite. Cool story.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Ddog0587 said:


> So you call a guy shit who blew his knee out.......wow. Browne is not Hype he just got hurt and couldn't do anything about it. Sucks and Bigfoot got the win but without the injury whole different fight.


I've always called Browne shit, because he is shit. He has stupid wild, powerful striking and silly movement. He reminds me of a HW Keith Jardine.

Travis Browne Vs Cheick Kongo. Check it out. He's not a good fighter.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

TheAuger said:


> The injury happened before Bigfoot landed anything significant.


Bullshit. I'm watching it now. He threw the knee off the leg that he couldnt even walk on as Bigfoot went for the clinch against the cage. His adrenaline wouldnt have been flowing at the rate where he could throw a knee off a leg he cant even stand on 1:39 seconds into the fight. He was also using it to keep his base. Afterwards, Bigfoot landed some little nothing knees to Browne's, and went for the sweep takedown where Browne held the fence. He got out of the clinch and then it was noticed, and he couldnt even stand on it, so it pretty much happened in the clinch through Bigfoot's attacks.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I think he is a solid HW. But he should drop the dancing around like a fool. Maybe I'd be wrong, but I doubt he could dance around like that for more than a round. So why do it?

He isn't as quick as he thinks he is.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

If any thing, this fight just highlights how damn good Daniel Cormier and Cain Velasquez really are. The elite level HW's are just leaps and bounds better than the rest of the division.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I don't know. I think if you're a powerful wrestler with a knowledgeable stand up game, you're going to make a show of Bigfoot. On his back he turtles up and is open to get smashed. He wont be able to rocket back up to his feet either. You just have to watch out for those surprising heel hooks. He could catch you coming in but if you can move your head and have a bit of speed about you, you should handle it.

Browne seems like a good fighter, and obviously the karate shit is stupid by the way he got owned by a punch in like 5 seconds jumping about like a fairy. If he used his jab a lot more and kept himself out of range, he might have some more success. Maybe if he faught ACTUALLY like Cruz.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Looks like Browne might have blown out his left knee. What a massive overhand right from Silva. You get hit on the button by Bigfoot like that, it's gonna be over quick. He mounts and drops those nasty sledgehammer fists. I think Browne underestimated Silva a bit coming out with those spinning, crazy kicks. Bigfoot has fought a who's who list and it's a bad idea to be over-confident when facing Antonio. Time to feed Bigfoot to another top HW...


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Went how I expected early. I thought Bigfoot would move forward slightly more, but Browne always gets pushed back and Silva is great against the cage. I expected Silva to get the takedown and then tire out Browne, doing so until the decision or TKO. With Browne's knee being wierd, Bigfoot followed up with that killer punch. Don't care if the knee was jacked, that was a KO punch and Silva was edging every striking exchange regardless.





GrappleRetarded said:


> The big freak was getting the better of Browne before that injury happened, and it was his own fault it happened any ways.
> 
> In a bit Browne.


I haven't even watched the fight but you two dumb fawks are in the top ten most annoying posters I've ever seen on here. CaptainClydehindsight and GI'm retarded would be more accurate monikers.

You two are either the same person or two different asswipes that were banned from Sherdog for your stupidity, which says something.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I don't know. I think if you're a powerful wrestler with a knowledgeable stand up game, you're going to make a show of Bigfoot. On his back he turtles up and is open to get smashed. He wont be able to rocket back up to his feet either. You just have to watch out for those surprising heel hooks. He could catch you coming in but if you can move your head and have a bit of speed about you, you should handle it.
> 
> Browne seems like a good fighter, and obviously the karate shit is stupid by the way he got owned by a punch in like 5 seconds jumping about like a fairy. If he used his jab a lot more and kept himself out of range, he might have some more success. Maybe if he faught ACTUALLY like Cruz.


Big Foot is a formidable grappler and has a very good BJJ game. He was more than holding his own on the ground with Werdum when they fought a while back. Dude is a damn good grappler. For Velasquez to handle Silva on the ground like that and turn the octagon into a butchers shop just highlights how devastating he really is.

Even though it most likely won't ever happen, I'd love to see Cain and Cormier lock horns.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

RustyRenegade said:


> I haven't even watched the fight but you two dumb fawks are in the top ten most annoying posters I've ever seen on here. CaptainClydehindsight and GI'm retarded would be more accurate monikers.
> 
> You two are either the same person or two different asswipes that were banned from Sherdog for your stupidity, which says something.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

RustyRenegade said:


> I haven't even watched the fight but you two dumb fawks are in the top ten most annoying posters I've ever seen on here. CaptainClydehindsight and GI'm retarded would be more accurate monikers.
> 
> You two are either the same person or two different asswipes that were banned from Sherdog for your stupidity, which says something.


I would reply, but your internet name has renegade in it, so it's obvious you're not someone to be messed with.



GrappleRetarded said:


> Big Foot is a formidable grappler and has a very good BJJ game. He was more than holding his own on the ground with Werdum when they fought a while back. Dude is a damn good grappler. For Velasquez to handle Silva on the ground like that and turn the octagon into a butchers shop just highlights how devastating he really is.
> 
> Even though it most likely won't ever happen, I'd love to see Cain and Cormier lock horns.


Yeah the Velasquez performance was INSANE. The dude literally flipped and he's one of the few fighters that does better pissed off.

EDIT: Considered using the Watch Out We Got A Bad Ass pic too hahaha.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

GrappleRetarded said:


>


Like I said, banned from Sherdog. Noone here posts that stupid shit.

Edit:How do you switch from accounts so fast or do you have two windows open?


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Browne needs to ditch that wannabe Dominick Cruz shit, there's only one dominator, and he sure as **** ain't it.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

RustyRenegade said:


> Like I said, banned from Sherdog. Noone here posts that stupid shit.


Stupid. You calling some one else stupid.

You admit to drink driving on a regular basis and laugh it off as if it's some sort of joke, and you're calling other people stupid.

I hope you drive off the edge of a cliff and land on a really sharp spike, whilst drink driving.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

GrappleRetarded said:


> I hope you drive off the edge of a cliff and land on a really sharp spike, whilst drink driving.


Yeah, I'm now as grim so, you know, I hope you stub your toe or something.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Can't help but to think back to the slasher film exhibit Cain put on Bigfoot. I remember saying if the Cain/Bigfoot fight was on FX, it would have given the FOX producers a heart attack and Dana would have sharted himself. Odd that Bigfoot got that primetime FX spot...


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Stupid. You calling some one else stupid.
> 
> You admit to drink driving on a regular basis and laugh it off as if it's some sort of joke, and you're calling other people stupid.
> 
> I hope you drive off the edge of a cliff and land on a really sharp spike, whilst drink driving.


It's drunk driving you fawking imbecile and I haven't done it in 5 or 6 years. You're right that I think it's a joke though. If not for the penalty I'd be drunk driving every weekend

Not much chance of me driving off a cliff unfortunately. Kansas is pretty much flat unless you find a rock quarry:laugh:

You're still stupid and annoying just like your other account btw...


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

BrutalKO said:


> ...Can't help but to think back to the slasher film exhibit Cain put on Bigfoot. I remember saying if the Cain/Bigfoot fight was on FX, it would have given the FOX producers a heart attack and Dana would have sharted himself. Odd that Bigfoot got that primetime FX spot...


Seriously? A heart attack? I'm pretty sure FOX knows there's a good chance someone's gonna get ****ed up big time, and there's gonna be blood and some serious shit goin' on, Jim Miller almost bit his damn tongue off on FOX.

Plus, when trying to hype Bigfoot, I don't think they ever intended to show footage of Cain brutalizing him.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

If I was on a computer infractions would be handed out. Behave boys and girls


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Just saw the fight.

What the hell was Browne doing exactly?


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

RustyRenegade said:


> It's drunk driving you fawking imbecile and I haven't done it in 5 or 6 years. You're right that I think it's a joke though. If not for the penalty I'd be drunk driving every weekend
> 
> Not much chance of me driving off a cliff unfortunately. Kansas is pretty much flat unless you find a rock quarry:laugh:
> 
> You're still stupid and annoying just like your other account btw...


http://www.drinkdriving.org/

No, it's drink driving you drunken hilly billy red neck ****.

Only a low life scum bag would actually brag about some thing as dangerous as drink driving.

You'll get what's coming to you sooner or later sport.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Toxic said:


> If I was on a computer infractions would be handed out. Behave boys and girls
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


Suck my balls Toxic. And by that I mean, put my testes in your mouth and create a pressure differential using the power of your lungs. Some tongue action would be nice too

Quit getting in the way of me trolling these two dickwipes:thumb02:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Browne despite being way faster was losing the striking exchange against a slow oaf because the oaf stuck to the fundamentals while Browne tried to get cute. I expected Bigfoot to eventually get Browne down and brutalize him. To bad for the cage grab. It was funny as hell to hear florian try to defend it as instinct though considering his history 


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Ari said:


> Just saw the fight.
> 
> What the hell was Browne doing exactly?


Same crap he does every fight... High risk strikes and doesn't pace himself etc. Then he hurt his knee and it hurt his mobility which is his biggest asset.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Ari said:


> Just saw the fight.
> 
> What the hell was Browne doing exactly?


His best Dominick Cruz impression.

A 6'7 250 lb man trying to bounce around like a 150/55 lb man is absurd, Browne has enough power that he doesn't need to follow the herky jerky pitter patter style of Cruz, then he started jumping around trying to do front kicks and shit.

I still don't trust Bigfoot after he threw a kick first thing against Cain Velasquez of all people so I won't sit here and claim the fight would have went the same way it did end up going but Heavyweights aren't Bantamweights and they don't need to fight like one.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

GrappleRetarded said:


> http://www.drinkdriving.org/
> 
> No, *it's drink driving* you drunken hilly billy red neck ****.
> 
> ...


No it's not retard. It's not hilly billy or red neck stud either. You're mother will get what's cumming before I do wanker. Ari is pretty Just wanted to add that...


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Seriously back on topic people. And yes I dug out my computer.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

RustyRenegade said:


> You're still stupid and annoying just like your other account btw...


As your new survival champion, I resent this remark!



Ari said:


> Just saw the fight.
> 
> What the hell was Browne doing exactly?












^That.



RustyRenegade said:


> Quit getting in the way of me trolling these two dickwipes


You are trolling me? Yikes, I didn't even notice. How embarrasing.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

RustyRenegade said:


> No it's not retard. It's not hilly billy or red neck stud either. You're mother will get what's cumming before I do wanker. Ari is pretty Just wanted to add that...


.........


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Damn what happened here...anyways Brown got a lil too overconfident. Right game plan moving around using the looping overhand right, but a bit careless with his freelancing moves...haha. Damn curious to see how Big Foot fares against Mir.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Seriously? A heart attack? I'm pretty sure FOX knows there's a good chance someone's gonna get ****ed up big time, and there's gonna be blood and some serious shit goin' on, Jim Miller almost bit his damn tongue off on FOX.
> 
> Plus, when trying to hype Bigfoot, I don't think they ever intended to show footage of Cain brutalizing him.


...It's just speculation. I agree, anybody can get cut and bleed but with blood spurting off of Silva's forehead into big pools on the canvas, made me cringe. If it was on FX they would have stopped it much sooner. With Miller it was pretty dramatized by Rogan. He was graphically descriptive pointing it out and the close-up didn't help!.,,lol!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

BrutalKO said:


> ...It's just speculation. I agree, anybody can get cut and bleed but with blood spurting off of Silva's forehead into big pools on the canvas, made me cringe. If it was on FX they would have stopped it much sooner. With Miller it was pretty dramatized by Rogan. He was graphically descriptive pointing it out and the close-up didn't help!.,,lol!


My point is, I'm sure someone at FOX knew that the potential for fights like Cain/Bigfoot happening on their network was possible, of course something like that hasn't happened yet but this is a seven year deal, I'm sure they'll be a blood bath on there one day.

Then again this is the same network that airs Glee......so who the hell knows what they'll do.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Bigfoot beats Mir. Mir probably won't be able to get powerful submissions like a kimura in because Bigfoot is so heavy on top of you and it would be so hard to control his arms like that. He might hit with a triangle but that was never his style. A guillotine isnt out of the question either, but this is all if Bigfoot decides to go to the ground (where he is a very talented BJJ fighter), but he'll probably keep it standing. He'd out power Mir against the cage so the Cro Cop performance is out of the question and I think he'd have too much power for Mir to withstand on the feet. Mir would have to pull guard and pull something off as he does.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Is Bigfoot/Mir confirmed or something?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Or maybe Bigfoot/Struve.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Bigfoot/Struve sounds like a great fight.
Mir/Browne sounds good too.

And oh Rusty...Hahah.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Browne should've worried less about impressing the "Dancing with the Stars" producers and focused more on the actual fight 
by like maybe keeping his hands up.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

It's been a good week for Ape City.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Both guys were setting a good pace & throwing bombs. 

Looked like the beginning of a good fight, up until Browne injured his leg & couldn't get back to his feet.


----------



## 4u2nv (Apr 11, 2008)

Looked like a great right until Travis junk his knee up. 

Does anyone know Browne's walk out song? I can't find info on it.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

4u2nv said:


> Looked like a great right until Travis junk his knee up.
> 
> Does anyone know Browne's walk out song? I can't find info on it.


I thought so, This was Browne's first fight under Greg Jackson camp so I assume all the new dancing was part of his new training..
I was pretty sure Browne was going to take it..


Anything can happen in a fight..


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Bigfoot KOs Struve. Struve has killer submissions but I think Bigfoot is well enough versed and has a lot more body weight to defend well enough. On the feet, Bigfoot's crazily powerful shots ends Struve with an easy KOTN. I would hate to see it since I'm a big Struve fan lol.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

I know Travis is a modern fighter but he looked stupid tonight and payed the price. Jumping punches and kicks, landing awkwardly, 250lb... I thought he'd overpower Silva but fighting like that, I'm glad he didn't get the chance.

Now I just need to decide whether to blame Greg Jackson or not...


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

locnott said:


> I thought so, This was Browne's first fight under Greg Jackson camp so I assume all the new dancing was part of his new training..
> I was pretty sure Browne was going to take it..
> 
> 
> Anything can happen in a fight..


No it wasn't.

He was with them for the Griggs fight.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

Browne takes this fight 9 out of 10 times. It's a shame he screwed his knee up so badly. Even JDS or Cain would lose to Frankenstein if they had only one functional leg. 

Sruve will have no issue defeatng Silva IMHO.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

Why are people neglecting the fact that he hurt his knee right before the KO? He clearly lost concentration and got caught.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Just wanted to add that this fight reminded me of the NOS commercial. You know what I'm talking about...what in the world was T Browne thinkin'...prolly Sith Lord Greg Jackson telling him to loosen up and play around in there. He got a wicked right cross to the chin for that.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> No it wasn't.
> 
> He was with them for the Griggs fight.


I dont keep up with him to be honest, I was going off what they said on a show leading up to the fight, so I can't/won't argue because I really dont know>>


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Bigfoot KOs Struve. Struve has killer submissions but I think Bigfoot is well enough versed and has a lot more body weight to defend well enough. On the feet, *Bigfoot's crazily powerful shots* ends Struve with an easy KOTN. I would hate to see it since I'm a big Struve fan lol.


You haven't seen many Bigfoot fights have you? That was literally the best shot he has ever landed. In every other fight he has looked horrible on the feet. He couldn't even rock Arlovski for ****'s sake. The stars aligned and Easter Island Head managed to land one glacially slow, wound up punch to a one legged opponent who couldn't take advantage of the three minutes he had to dodge it.

Let's not try and make this win look anything other than ugly or imply that Bigfoot is actually a top fighter. Neither are true.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

deadmanshand said:


> You haven't seen many Bigfoot fights have you? That was literally the best shot he has ever landed. In every other fight he has looked horrible on the feet. He couldn't even rock Arlovski for ****'s sake. The stars aligned and Easter Island Head managed to land one glacially slow, wound up punch to a one legged opponent who couldn't take advantage of the three minutes he had to dodge it.
> 
> Let's not try and make this win look anything other than ugly or imply that Bigfoot is actually a top fighter. Neither are true.


The dude landed BOMBS on Fedor. Its just cause Fedor is a killer and took the punches. He was landing big shots at the start of his fight anf he has crazy heavy hands regardless. He isnt a good puncher but it diesnt change the fact thet he is crazy powerful when it lands.

Someone earlier said Struve beats Bigfoot. I'd like to debate that. Im a massive Struve fan but dont see a way he possible wins it. Engage it mahfuka.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

In your opinion. I don't think he's that powerful of a puncher. You have to have some kind of speed to generate real power and he doesn't have that. Not to mention he punched Arlovksi for 15 minutes and couldn't rock him. That pretty much kills the him being a power puncher right there.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Well any guy who is 285 pounds of muscle is going to have a decent amount of power in his hands. He isn't doing the kind of damage he could be doing but that doesn't mean they aren't powerful.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

dude is ugly as shit. I bet that big head can take a lote of punches.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

osmium said:


> Well any guy who is 285 pounds of muscle is going to have a decent amount of power in his hands. He isn't doing the kind of damage he could be doing but that doesn't mean they aren't powerful.


This. His punches arent fast or crisp, but when they land it's lights out.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Abrissbirne said:


> Why are people neglecting
> 
> the fact that he hurt his knee right before the KO? He cle arly lost concentration and got caught.


No one is neglecting it. But acting as though Browne had the upper hand before the leg iniury is flat out incorrect. Big Foot was winning the exchanges and was the stronger man. Browne's injury changes none of that. And frankly, it's his own damn fault.

I'm not saying Browne wouldn't have found his rhythm. But at no point did he look to be the better fighter.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Browne has pretty weak cardio, so he wouldnt have really improved on the opener.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Good win for Silva, but this guy has some of the slowest punches I've ever seen. Every time he was in an exchange, it looked like he was in slow motion. Fortunately for him though, he's a really big guy so the punches are gonna have some power behind them either way.

Anyone else see his big punch toward the end coming from a mile away? Any guy without an injury should have been able to avoid that quite easily. Although, it's not like Travis was doing much better before the injury.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Bigfoot was landing leather on Fedor constantly, so I don't think his punches are THAT easy to avoid.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm referring to the big punch he landed on Travis toward the end being the one that shouldn't have been hard to avoid, not every punch in general. Yes, his striking is slow, but it's not bad.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I suppose it was slow enough but when you're on the cage you will leave yourself opened to a shot or two. Obviously Browne's knee would be taken to account with the finish though.

Bigfoot's a lot better than people say though. The fact that he has a submission game is ridiculous for a guy of his size, and his grappling is good aswell. Add this to how powerful his punches are, and he makes for a pretty good fighter.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> there's only one dominator


Thank feck for that.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Nick_V03 said:


> I'm referring to the big punch he landed on Travis toward the end being the one that shouldn't have been hard to avoid, not every punch in general. Yes, his striking is slow, but it's not bad.


Brown backpaddled after an uppercut by Silva and bumped into the fence. In that situation he wasn't really free to move, regadless of his knee. So it would have been hard for anyone to react and avoid that punch. And while his punches look a little slow, he covers quite some distance with them. Those guys are no flyweights, they have a lot of mass to accelerate when they want to get out of the way.

What does look weird in my eyes are Silva's GnP punches with his extended arms without bending his elbows. It looks somewhat uncontrolled to me.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Bigfoot's counter on one of Browne's stupid kicks at the start was pretty damn fast actually.

With the GnP comment above, I'd love to see Bigfoot fight a real Jitz guy. He has good submission attacks himself, and although I havent seen the Werdum fight I dont think he's been put any real submission predicaments. A big guy like that is strange to have BJJ in his game, so it would be good to see just how good it is.

I hope they don't feed him Struve though 

BIGFOOT VS MIR!!!!!


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Happy for bigfoot. But I think he is still a gatekeeper. Sort of like Kongo.

He is sorta well-rounded. But he doesn't destroy you with anything other than size. His striking is solid but on the slow side. His wrestling is average. His BJJ, while a blackbelt, he isn't going to go out and sub anyone decent. More of defensive knowledge.

I think he lacks power for such a big guy. That should be his best weapon really. Browne backpeddled on a broken knee and had no defense to get out of the way. He went backwards and couldn't get his feet under himself. Bigfoot landed a shot that was wide open. Almost a free shot really. And Browne didn't really go out. He peppered Fedor and bloodied him, but didn't put him out. He obviously has power, but not as much as you would expect.

Bigfoot/Mir would be a competitive match I think.

Bigfoot/Struve is a solid fight.

Bigfoot/Kongo makes sense.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I think he lacks power for such a big guy. That should be his best weapon really. Browne backpeddled on a broken knee and had no defense to get out of the way. He went backwards and couldn't get his feet under himself. Bigfoot landed a shot that was wide open. Almost a free shot really. And Browne didn't really go out. He peppered Fedor and bloodied him, but didn't put him out. He obviously has power, but not as much as you would expect.


His lack of power comes from a pretty bad striking technique. On the ground he doesn't pick his shots, but rains down untechnical donkey kong punches. He sat on Emelianenko for the most of two rounds in full mount, but couldn't push the off-switch. 

40lbs lighter Dos Santos generates more power with his punches due to his much superior striking technique.

I agree, Silva is a gatekeeper. I think all three of your suggested fights would be quite tough for him.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

He beats Kongo with cage control in a VERY boring fight.
He beats Struve by horrible knockout but it's a fight that makes sense.
Mir is the best challenge for him out there. FX main eventer too.


----------

